# MBTI and the Zodiac



## Peregrina

Hello, fellow members of personalitycafe! Although I'm truly not that interested in Horoscopes, I was reading a description for the Pisces horoscope sign a few weeks ago, and thought it sounded rather similar to an INFP's personality, and after reading a thread in the INFP section of this site about astrological signs, became inspired to create this thread. Anyhow, here is what I believe the personality type each zodiac sign represents (I really hope you don't think this thread is too text-heavy, by the way...):

Pisces- INFP, due to the sensitivity and creativity Pisces' are said to emboby. 

Libra- ESxJ, due to Libra's decisive and hard-working nature along with their need for balance, as their sign represents. 

Aries- ENTJ, due to the fiery spirit and hotheadedness that the Aries sign is said to depict. 

Capricorn- INFJ, although they possibly could resemble ISxJ's as well, due to the sense of purpose that Capricorn's are said to have, along with their warm hearts once you get past their shyness.

Sagittarius- ENTP, due to their being open-minded and free-spirited, yet intellectual at the same time. I know this may sound random, but Sagittarius' are also said to be rather good in buisiness and persuading people and don't hesitate when stating their opinion.

Leo- ENFP, due to their craving for love and attention along with their optimism and fun-loving nature.

Cancer- INFP as well. Cancer's are said to be rather sensitive like Pisces' and gifted in the visual arts. They're also said to be complex people whom appear strong at given moments, yet vulnerable at others.

Scorpio- ENFJ, due to their charisma and abilty to attract and penetrate to the inner cores of those around them, in addition to their determination. Scorpio's are said to lead double lives as well, one with a face they show to the world, another with their innermost thoughts, which I believe sounds similar to ENFJ's description as well.

Virgo- ISFP. This one is actually one of the harder ones for me to type, to be honest, but since Virgo's are said to be shy and somewhat idealistic, while being materialistic at the same time, I thought it seemed similat to ISFP. Also, Virgo was described as becoming quite cyinical when disappointed, which has also been said for ISFP's.

Aquarius- INTx. Aquarius' are said to be good thinkers whom are open-minded and have an ability to be quite good when it comes to debates, and yet show traces of affection towards others when they see a loved one whom is hurt, despite not expressing it.

Taurus- ISFJ, due to their being patient and dedicated people whom are practical, somewhat romantic, and rather cautious when it comes to life issues.

Gemini- ESxP, due to Gemini's being social, lively and fun-loving people whom seek attention and become rather bored and fickle when it comes to love, despite making great romantic partners. Gemini's are said to be free-spirits whom dislike being tied down and are generally the "life of the party" which i also think sounds similar to ESxP, ESFP actually.

If you'd like more information on this, you can visit this site if you'd like:
Uncover meaning of the Signs of the Zodiac 


I'm not saying that every single person of a specific sign is exactly that way, but instead am classifying their types based on the Zodiac descriptions I read. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Frannyy

I used to be really into zodiacs until I got into MBTI. While I see some minimal trends, I think that the correlation is null.


but just for fun.... :crazy:

I am a capricorn and an ISTJ


most taurus/scorpio men I know are ISTPs



I agree with the gemini as well- other than that it's all different and random from my experience!!!... I would be curious to see if there was a real trend or majority though


----------



## Frannyy

* oh and I do have to say I know a couple pisces who are infp's!


----------



## roxtehproxy

It's an interesting idea, but I don't think it works. Reason why is because I've seen alot of extraverts (under MBTI's definition) who've had introverted zodiac signs, and I happen to be one of many of them.

Just to throw it out there, I'm an ENTP cancerian. :mellow:


----------



## Probably Unresolved

I happen to be a Taurus ISFJ. :wink: In fact, there's like... at least five Taurus ISFJs on this forum.

But I also know an INTP who's a Gemini, and he basically has none of the Gemini traits to speak of.

edit: I pretty much agree with the below post, with my Taurus-ness and the others being a very large but amusing coincidence. I'm convinced of this mostly because nobody else I know is very much like their astrological sign at all beyond a superficial level.

And since this thread is "MBTI and the Zodiac" and I always associated the word "zodiac" with the Chinese zodiac, I guess I might as well go into that too. Any thoughts on MBTI and the Chinese Zodiac? I'm a Rooster. I think my element is Water or something like that.

edit2: Yeah, my element is water. Upon looking it up Rooster didn't sound like me at all...
_"Roosters are extremely sociable and prefer being the center of attention, always bragging about themselves and their accomplishments..."_
until I got down to my element:
_"Water has a calming effect on this Rooster. Water Roosters don’t feel the need to rise above the crowd and their communication skills are more refined. Forever energetic and extremely detail-oriented, these Roosters can benefit from staying more focused on the end result rather than the minute details."_

...Though that's probably just another one of those amusing coincidences of life.


----------



## NiDBiLD

I don't see how zodiac signs are even comparable with the MBTI.

The MBTI might not be proper science, but at least it is based on _something_.


----------



## autumnalone

I'm certainly no subscriber to astrology (as NiDBiLD said, at least the MBTI is a soft science whereas astrology is more or less comprised of superstition and guesses based on correlated occurrences or data... then again, I'm no expert on astrology either) but you did get me spot-on, I suppose.

I'm the cusp between Pisces and Aquarius, which you labeled INFP and INTX respectively. So if you smush those together, selectively tossing out letters... lo and behold, it results in INTP, my type!


----------



## Jinxies

I am an ENTJ and a Sag... go go December babies and may you not receive those birthday/Christmas combined presents, which totally suck!


----------



## Peregrina

Thank you for your replies to this thread, you guys! However, I wasn't trying to make it seem as though every single person who was an INFP would be a Cancer or Pisces, pr that all Scorpios are ENFJ's. Instead, I was basing this thread by the descriptions that I read, and gave each zodiac sign a myers-briggs type with based on how each sign was portrayed for fun. It sounds a bit dumb and confusing, I know...

Thank you for taking your time to read this, though, nonetheless .


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I am an INTP aries, so- ha!
I'm also a- COCK! A five foot 4 inch tall cock in the chinese zodiac.


*In the background* "Bow chicka wow wow!"


----------



## la musa candido

im an aquarius ENTP. that's pretty close.


----------



## Linus

I'm INFJ and Virgo and I think the two go well together based on what I've read so far :happy:
I also think there's something kind of maternal with the INFJ, just impression-wise


----------



## Andrea

sorry, i don't know much about the zodiac, but from what little i've read (because my friends are into it), i think:
Scorpio is an Introvert INxJ, given [this] description.
Gemini is an ExTP. intelligent, outgoing, unconscientious, opportunistic, with an attention deficit. sounds about right 

all the other descriptions i'll take at your word 

like many i don't believe in astrology, but because it's so thorough in personality descriptions, i still think it'd be fun to find parallels between the two systems.


----------



## Saint Darkness72

Virgo INTP. But I found the desciption of the virgo actually fitting me best. But now that I think about it, I probably _was _an ISFP before.


----------



## tottoyou

I'm a Sagittarius ISTP


----------



## dagnytaggart

ESTJ Scorpio


----------



## TechnoViking

ESTP Taurus.


----------



## Just talk to me.

I am a Gemini (june 13th) and an ESFP


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

ENTP Capricorn


----------



## ReliveTheMagic

I'm an INFP scorpio.


----------



## Karen

ENTP or ENXP Capricorn, but since I've always been fun/freedom loving, the Capricorn part has never made sense. Someone once mentioned that I would be Sagittarius with the sidereal method, which is closer to my personality.


----------



## 7rr7s

I'm an INFP Scorpio. The various descriptions I've read about Scorpio have all been pretty spot on, for me at least. It's a water sign, like Piscies and Cancer, which makes them very emotional people, and as we all know still waters can run deep. Scorpio especially is known for being very intense. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Miles

MBTI is more or less directed towards how a person lives their life in general. It doesn't really focus on what you might be like during sex in comparison to what you might be like at a school gathering, as per say.

I am a Leo. I have been extroverted all of my life. I can fully say that I have been an ENTJ since I was 18 years old. I could have been ENTJ much sooner, but I don't want to look at the past as if it 'must' be defined as four letters that represent something else other than how much fun I had growing up.

The last four Leo's I have met in person and gotten to know were all ENTJ's and all females. It flipped me out to no end. As rare as ENTJ's are and me being a Leo myself, I just always felt this great connection with them. Bad thing is, this perspective of having this great connection blinded me from being fully compatible with them as potential partners. In other words, I learned the hard way by not learning who a person was and assuming they were a certain type of person based upon a test result. A clear misconception from my part.

I have met another Leo female. I have been talking to her for a good month now without even meeting her (The joys of online dating... Oh joy!). It took me a few weeks to actually come out and ask if she had taken an MBTI or any other personality test, which she had replied she had. Yet, she didn't remember what it was. I do believe her to be an Introverted thinker. I can envision her being an ISTJ, but she has other qualities to her that could also make her an ENTJ as well. For now, I'm fully ok with not knowing what her MBTI is as I have had more fun talking to her without knowing. That's far more important to me.

I have yet to meet a Leo, face to face, up close and personal, who is an XXFX or XXXP. I have only met Leo's in real life who are XXTJ.


----------



## MCRTS

Taurus- ISFJ, due to their being patient and dedicated people whom are practical, somewhat romantic, and rather cautious when it comes to life issues.

True! I'm a Taurus AND an ISFJ. 

I do know a Pisces who's an INTP. Albert Einstein is both a Pisces and an INTP, so I think it fits.


----------



## entplady

im a sagitarius and entp


----------



## Vampka

I'm a taurus, my asscendent (do I write it well?) is scorpio. I'm much more a scorpio than a lazy, boring, silent, romantic taurus btw but the point is that I'm an INTJ.

Anyway, the only thing I'm pretty sure about is that leos can't be xxTx. NEVER. They always do what they want, decide with their hearts.


----------



## JamieBond

Vampka said:


> I'm a taurus, my asscendent (do I write it well?) is scorpio. I'm much more a scorpio than a lazy, boring, silent, romantic taurus btw but the point is that I'm an INTJ.
> 
> Anyway, the only thing I'm pretty sure about is that leos can't be xxTx. NEVER. They always do what they want, decide with their hearts.


A good friend of mine is Leo... and an ISTJ.


----------



## emperor_domi

I'm a ISTP, and a Sagittarius. I don't always display the Sagittarius attributes.


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Hinastarr said:


> Hello, fellow members of personalitycafe! Although I'm truly not that interested in Horoscopes, I was reading a description for the Pisces horoscope sign a few weeks ago, and thought it sounded rather similar to an INFP's personality, and after reading a thread in the INFP section of this site about astrological signs, became inspired to create this thread. Anyhow, here is what I believe the personality type each zodiac sign represents (I really hope you don't think this thread is too text-heavy, by the way...):
> 
> Pisces- INFP, due to the sensitivity and creativity Pisces' are said to emboby.
> 
> Libra- ESxJ, due to Libra's decisive and hard-working nature along with their need for balance, as their sign represents.
> 
> Aries- ENTJ, due to the fiery spirit and hotheadedness that the Aries sign is said to depict.
> 
> Capricorn- INFJ, although they possibly could resemble ISxJ's as well, due to the sense of purpose that Capricorn's are said to have, along with their warm hearts once you get past their shyness.
> 
> Sagittarius- ENTP, due to their being open-minded and free-spirited, yet intellectual at the same time. I know this may sound random, but Sagittarius' are also said to be rather good in buisiness and persuading people and don't hesitate when stating their opinion.
> 
> Leo- ENFP, due to their craving for love and attention along with their optimism and fun-loving nature.
> 
> Cancer- INFP as well. Cancer's are said to be rather sensitive like Pisces' and gifted in the visual arts. They're also said to be complex people whom appear strong at given moments, yet vulnerable at others.
> 
> Scorpio- ENFJ, due to their charisma and abilty to attract and penetrate to the inner cores of those around them, in addition to their determination. Scorpio's are said to lead double lives as well, one with a face they show to the world, another with their innermost thoughts, which I believe sounds similar to ENFJ's description as well.
> 
> Virgo- ISFP. This one is actually one of the harder ones for me to type, to be honest, but since Virgo's are said to be shy and somewhat idealistic, while being materialistic at the same time, I thought it seemed similat to ISFP. Also, Virgo was described as becoming quite cyinical when disappointed, which has also been said for ISFP's.
> 
> Aquarius- INTx. Aquarius' are said to be good thinkers whom are open-minded and have an ability to be quite good when it comes to debates, and yet show traces of affection towards others when they see a loved one whom is hurt, despite not expressing it.
> 
> Taurus- ISFJ, due to their being patient and dedicated people whom are practical, somewhat romantic, and rather cautious when it comes to life issues.
> 
> Gemini- ESxP, due to Gemini's being social, lively and fun-loving people whom seek attention and become rather bored and fickle when it comes to love, despite making great romantic partners. Gemini's are said to be free-spirits whom dislike being tied down and are generally the "life of the party" which i also think sounds similar to ESxP, ESFP actually.
> 
> If you'd like more information on this, you can visit this site if you'd like:
> Uncover meaning of the Signs of the Zodiac
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that every single person of a specific sign is exactly that way, but instead am classifying their types based on the Zodiac descriptions I read.
> 
> What do you guys think?


So, what your saying is that whatever month we are born in is the greatest likelihood that we will be that type? I'm ISTJ from Capricorn...


----------



## Jilau

I would say that if there is a correlation, then it's probably more complex than just your type and your sun sign. I think that you'd have to look at peoples entire horoscopes, with the different planets, houses, aspects and so on, to be able to make the connection. For example, an Aries with moon in cancer, Venus in Pisces and Scorpio rising is probably VERY different from one with moon in Gemini, Venus in Capricorn and Aquarius rising. Personally, INFJ is very accurate for me, in that I am an introvert (I have sun, mars, pluto and MC in Scorpio) with strong extroverted tendencies (moon in Aries, Sagittarius rising and in mercury) among other things.


----------



## happyrain

I'm Aries and ENTJ


----------



## liza_200

From my opinion-

Aries- ESFP/ESTP
Leo- ESFP
Sagittarius- ISTP/ESTP

Capricorn- ESTJ/ISTJ
Taurus- ESFJ
Virgo- ESFJ/ISFJ

Aquarius- INTJ 
Libra- ENTJ
Gemini- ENTP/INTP

Cancer- INFJ
Pisces- ISFP/INFP
Scorpio- ENFP/ENFJ


----------



## SuperNova85

I'm a Geminian INFP.....I do share some kinship with Geminian traits such as being intellectual, easily bored, communication(through writing) and I can have an acid tongue when irritated, however I'm not a superficial, shallow, party-hoping chatter box either.


----------



## AnalogDreamer

SuperNova85 said:


> I'm a Geminian INFP.....I do share some kinship with Geminian traits such as being intellectual, easily bored, communication(through writing) and I can have an acid tongue when irritated, however I'm not a superficial, shallow, party-hoping chatter box either.


Same here, except Libra (both are air signs so they're quite similar). Do you know your moon sign? I have an earthy moon which explains why I'm not a typical social butterfly Libra.


----------



## AnalogDreamer

liza_200 said:


> From my opinion-
> Libra- ENTJ
> Cancer- INFJ


You almost nailed my husband's and I's types... only backwards! I've come to the conclusion that only comparing sun signs to MBTI doesn't work; you need to look at the whole chart.


----------



## Xiong Mao

I'm an INTJ Taurus...I guess it kinda fits. We can be stubborn and we've learned to be extremely patient with Es and other non-intellects from childhood.


----------



## Dark NiTe




----------



## liza_200

AnalogDreamer said:


> You almost nailed my husband's and I's types... only backwards! I've come to the conclusion that only comparing sun signs to MBTI doesn't work; you need to look at the whole chart.


That's true. But I was just comparing each zodiac's characteristics in general with the MBTI. Was just my opinion though.


----------



## EnfantDeNovembres

I think that scorpios would be introverted ... All the ones I know are introverted and always like to be alone, they also deal with things like an introvert, I really don't see how they can be considered extroverted or maybe I just have never met an extroverted one. I'm on the cusp of Scorpio and Sagittarius and I'm an Infp 
My moon sign is Gemini and my rising sign is Leo. My mars sign is Scorpio too


----------



## SuperNova85

AnalogDreamer said:


> Same here, except Libra (both are air signs so they're quite similar). Do you know your moon sign? I have an earthy moon which explains why I'm not a typical social butterfly Libra.


My moon is Libra/Scorpio....


----------



## AnalogDreamer

SuperNova85 said:


> My moon is Libra/Scorpio....


Does that mean you're not sure of your birth time? I would vote Scorpio


----------



## SuperNova85

AnalogDreamer said:


> Does that mean you're not sure of your birth time? I would vote Scorpio


I'm 3:23 AM But it depended on which birth calculator I used, some of them said Libra and others said Scorpio


----------



## PeacefulCynic

I'm a Virgo INTJ and my husband is a Scorpio INTJ.


----------



## TaylorS

I'm an ISFJ:

My sun is in Taurus
My moon is in Capricorn
My rising sign is Virgo

All good and sensible Earth signs.

No wonder I think Astrology and New Age woo is N-ish BS! :laughing:


----------



## AnalogDreamer

TaylorS said:


> I'm an ISFJ:
> 
> My sun is in Taurus
> My moon is in Capricorn
> My rising sign is Virgo
> 
> All good and sensible Earth signs.
> 
> No wonder I think Astrology and New Age woo is N-ish BS! :laughing:


Well all of those make sense other than your "F"... perhaps your mars & venus are in watery signs =)


----------



## TaylorS

AnalogDreamer said:


> Well all of those make sense other than your "F"... perhaps your mars & venus are in watery signs =)


 My Mars is in Capricorn and my Venus is in Gemini (the V in Gemini description does not fit me at all). Mercury is in Aries, Jupiter is in Pisces, Saturn is in Sagittarius, Uranus is in Sagittarius, Neptune is in Capricorn, and Pluto in is Scorpio.

My Moon, Mars, and Neptune form a conjunction in Capricorn that is square to Mars. My Taurus sun forms an opposition to Pluto.


----------



## Psychstix

The Zodiac being related to MBTI is ridonculous but I guess its for fun soooooo.
My Zodiac avatar is Aries- INTP


----------



## Worriedfunction

Im INFJ and Capricorn...but nice as the idea is im not sure there is any correlation....although I imagine you're sick of hearing that by now.


----------



## tonyarbravo

Well, I am an INFJ and a Capricorn.


----------



## Konigsberg

I'm an INTJ with a cancer zodiac sign. It IS very contradicting, no wonder why I'm conflicted all the time. I feel like I should care more, care less, listen more, listen less. Now I just end up appearing as cold, (the infamous cancer shell here) harsh, and I hide the fact that I'm over-sensitive. 

As said in a post I read once. "Yes, we INTJ's have feelings. Lots of them. We just don't understand them"


----------



## cranberryplains

While I know the zodiac is bullshit, I am aquraius, and that fits my myers-briggs type.


----------



## EternalNocturne

ENFP - Aquarius - Year of the Dog
ENFP, sure.. MBTI is well founded.
Zodiac (all types) absurdity.. No correlation to MBTI.


----------



## Impact Calculus

MBTI gives a poor description of your personality, yet a wonderful description of how your brain and processes function. I know we all like to justify our personality based off of the tendencies of our MBTI, but we're essentially then believing that we're somebody that we're not.

Due to the fact that any MBTI type could be any enneagram type, we can truly justify that MBTI does not justify any part of your personality, and only tends to justify what type you are more/less likely to be.

I relate best with cancer.


----------



## Sayonara

All these comparison threads make me want to bring out my old Numerology charts and compare it with the Enneagram.


----------



## Enkidu

I'm an INFJ and a Tiger/Aries. A bit contradictory


----------



## A_Stah

INFJ and proud Arian. I have to say, they sound very different, but I do correspond to both quite heavily. I'm just more reserved and cooled than the average Aries, I still possess a bit of an emotional time bomb-like tendency though. I can behave like an Aries with a 'potential' partner of mine (it's fairly complicated, ask and I'll elaborate), who is INFP and Aquarian. To eachother, we behave very much like out star-signs say we are likely to, which is strange, but nice. ^^

Chinese; Year of the Rat.


----------



## Haunter

Haha, this is interesting! Well I'm an INFP - Capricorn/Year of the Rat. I was actually born on a Sagittarius-Capricorn cusp, December 22nd, and I get told I'm both by all the different birth calculator-things.


----------



## lboogy85

I have thought about this before and I don't think there's a correlations. I'm a sagittarius INtJ and my mom is a sagittarius ISFJ and my boyfriend is a Taurus ENfP.


----------



## vhsmachado

Im ISTP and Scorpio.. a little different from ENFJ


----------



## Nicole Hobbs

Well, I'm a Libra INFJ...so I get indecisive decisiveness. Along with a love of pastel colors, and BALANCE. :kitteh:


----------



## monemi

mufkapla said:


> Ah, that makes more sense. Thanks for explaining, do you identify with that description better?


Nope.


----------



## Diannalyst

Wrap your head around this: I am married to an ENTJ Pisces. yes. he really exists.


----------



## QueenTrovert

Well,...I'm a Taurus not to mention an Ox, but my type is ISTJ.


----------



## Jkblss

I'm a Virgo, but my Asc. is Aquarius, which has a pretty big effect on me. So I'm pretty much in the INTx category. I say INTx because I have taken the test seven times and gotten split results... and one time INFJ. But I believe the INTx's fit me rediculously well, and I'm certain other virgos too. We tend to be very logical, intelligent, shy, and sarcastic.


----------



## hosihime

Wow an ENTJ Pisces.. What a rare breed.

My bf is an(other) INFP Pisces. I know at least two-three other INFP Piscesian...

I know two ENFJ Arian. Most other Arian I know are ENFX. And a lot of Virgos and Caps with strong Js... Also my two best buddies are EXFP Geminis.

I myself is an INFX Sag, born under the Sag-Cap cusp.


----------



## Dandyline

I'm a Leo- ISFP haaaaaaaaa that's like an oxymoron


----------



## tehaaronwow

Im an infp pisces, and i have to say, i used to be very very into astrology, looking at it for some information about myself before i even knew of the MBTI, and looking back, infp descriptions and pisces descriptions match up so seamlessly its hard not to believe that there is something to it all. My take away from it is that im doubly prone to moodiness, meloncholy, emotional rollercoaster rides, and wishy washy decisions. Hurray for being like water! so fluid that i just pool around like...well, a pool.


----------



## Christian Exodia

INFP Scorpio... So many of my emotions conflict each other...


What do I do?


----------



## Doctor Freude

Western Sun Sign Astrology is seasonal, whereas Vedic Astrology is based on the Sidereal Time System: what stars you see in the sky under a planet when it rises. Western Astrology trends towards a working system because even if the wheel spins, the relationship between the signs remains constant, and the aspects the planets make to each other, as well as which houses they are in, remains constant.

Vedic Astrology works less on the description of the signs, and more with the description of the influence of the planets of your chart: which planet is the strongest, and how they interact with each other and the houses they rule. It uses a traditional Zodiac that does not use Pluto, Neptune, or Uranus as a sign ruler. It also places more emphasis on the Moon, the closest celestial body to our planet, representing the Female and our psychology, than Western Sun Sign Astrology, which emphasizes the Male and how we shine in the world.

MBTI is based on Astrology...the comparison is apt. It is a system based on Archetypes, developed over time through religious practices, literature, philosophy, and art, and this includes Astrology. In fact, Carl Jung created MBTI as a way to bridge psychology and Astrology, and his four "Functions" are based directly on four qualities found in Astrology, which repeat in various other media such as Tarot, including traditional playing cards. (I've posted his direct quotes elsewhere on this site about Astrology and the four qualities) 

They are:

Feeling (MBTI) Water (Astrology) Cups (Tarot) Hearts (Playing Cards) : This represents our relationships to other people. In astrology it is also associated with Intuition. Water can be flowing and nurturing, pool up, or be a great creative or destructive force. The signs associated with it are Cancer, Scorpio, Pisces. The planets are Moon, Neptune, and Pluto. In Vedic Astrology, Mars, a fire planet, rules Scorpio, a Water Sign, and Jupiter, a fire planet, rules Pisces.

Sensation (MBTI) Earth (Astrology) Coins/Pentacles (Tarot) Diamonds (Playing Cards) : This is material pursuits and practical matters. It brings to mind the phrase "down to earth"; the coin/pentacle/wheel is the means by which things spin and move. The Astrology signs associated with Earth are Capricorn, Taurus, and Virgo. In traditional Astrology, the Earth planets are also Air Planets: Venus, Mercury and Saturn.

Thinking (MBTI) Air (Astrology) Wands (Tarot) Clubs (Playing Cards): This is how we strategize, make connections/form alliances, and put ideas into categories, groups, clubs. I think of the Wand like the principle of the lever: it is strategy that assists you to move that which you cannot move through direct force. In Astrology it is associated with the signs Libra, Aquarius, and Gemini. The planets are Venus and Mercury (which double as Earth planets), and Uranus. In traditional Astrology, Saturn the ruler of Aquarius instead of Uranus.

Intuition (MBTI) Fire (Astrology) Swords (Tarot) Spades (Playing Cards): I find definitions of Intuition for MBTI lacking, since everyone has to use Intuition in a variety of thought processes, and I think what might be attractive about MBTI in general is that it affirms the existence of a Collective Unconscious from which an external source of knowledge is drawn from. This can be thought of as the Sun, the fiery center of the solar system, around which all planets revolve and are connected to each other. All energy culminates at this star, which reflects it's light out on Earth and the other planets so that we may view them and all other things. This central connection is what makes the "collective unconscious" - the sun consolidates all vibratory energy in one location. When interpreting cards, Swords and Spades would represent an Enemy, but could be a very powerful and charismatic person that is action-oriented but does not intend to harm you. In Astrology, Fire energy can be thought of as Action and Energy, but also notice that in traditional Astrology, the Fire planets Mars and Jupiter double as Water signs, and Water is associated with Intuition. The only true Fire sign in traditional Astrology is the Sun, because it is the only planet that creates its own light. Since the Sun is strong in nearly everyone's chart, Intuition could be strong for any type. But again, in Astrology, the Moon tends to be more associated with Intuition than the Sun. This might not be so surprising when you consider that time and again, when tested by psychologists, the majority of people are not able to distinguish between what are their "Feeling" and "Intuition" functions.

The Sun, Moon, and Ascendant are the strongest influences on the planet. Think of the tides of the ocean, where the force of the Sun and the Moon pull these large bodies of water in a very specific direction based on their position in the sky. The Ascendant is the position of the Sun over the 24 hour period in which you were born, and its position begins your first house through your twelfth. If you were born at night, your first house begins with a picture of the night sky, and your sun is likely in a house below the horizon. The house from which a planet operates greatly changes its influence, which is why an Ascendant can change a person's Sun sign expression.

The Moon moves much more quickly than the Sun, and it is very close to us, so it comes through as a fluid and continuously changing influence that we associate with our emotional and psychological nature.

What I find interesting is that we are indeed born with a personality, and it seems to be influenced from without as much as we can influence it from within. Indeed, if we had complete control, there would be little interest in psychology and MBTI. Within us is our DNA and the physical facts of our mental capacity, which MBTI does not test at all. An MBTI archetype is a distillation of both inner and outer influences into a best fit type, a persona, which we project and develop for the purposes of communication and relationships with others. It's as if the goal is to write a story and place ourselves as a character within it. The test helps you determine the character you should mold yourself into based on the preferences you have within. By choosing and adhering to an archetype, you regularize yourself for work in teams and also for communicating your inner needs in a relationship.

That said, I am a Virgo Sun in Western and Vedic Astrology. My MBTI is not a perfect fit type, it is a combination of ENFP and INFJ. In terms of archetype, I choose the storyteller and inspirer, playful and nurturing, with a dark, emotional, penetrating side (inferior Si). I don't believe MBTI has any correlation to real science whatsoever: it is theory based on Astrology, that is psychological in its use of Archetypes from literature and spiritual practices, and uses a methodical way (testing) to evaluate its conclusions (instead of intuition).


----------



## Astrid Dunham

I'm an Intp and a Leo.


----------



## caratly

I'm a Taurus & INTP.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sccountrygirl70

INFJ, Capricorn/Aquarius cusp


----------



## Michal

I am Libra, so according to this list I should be ESxJ and I am INFP (or - much less probably - INTP), so in either case it's the opposite type. roud:


----------



## GundamChao

I'm an ENFP and an Aries. Btw, just gonna outright say that I don't believe in Astrology. What much do ENFP and Aries have in common, anyway?

The Chinese Zodiac, however? Yeah, I've seen some convincing things there.


----------



## uncertain

I am an ISFP and an Aries, also moon and ascendent in Capricorn. Feel like both in some aspects or the others, but really more toward Capricorn according to some typical online descriptions. Virgo seems to fit as well after I read the description.


----------



## Kyro

INTP and a Gemini... my personality is nothing like my zodiac. 

Personally I'd think gemini would be ESTJ/ENTJ since they're also manipulative and intelligent, usually the leader of the situation.


----------



## maiohmy

Yeah I'm a gemini and I'm an INTJ. I'm not social at all. I cant stand to be around people. I guess you could assume based on the common description of geminis that we'd be ESxP types but nope. Nature vs. Nuture my friend; who we are by nature and who we are by experience. Thats what'll make us different from who we might've been born to be.


----------



## ITsRayray

Im a ENFP Aquarius...I alway found the description to fit me of an Aquarius whether I believe or not I am not sure...


----------



## Mercurian

Virgo is the most like INTJ, not ISFP.

I'm also one myself...


----------



## phoenixmarie

I'm a Leo and an ISFJ, haha. But I have a Scorpio rising and Virgo moon... if that says anything? I don't know, I used to be head over heels in love with astrology, and researched it until my head hurt, but it's quite illogical, and I prefer MBTI. I think your analyses of the signs is very interesting though


----------



## Andmed

I'm a Taurus INTP. The practical, serious and reserved Taurus character fits the profile. I have met other Taurus INTP and have found several traits in common. We love historiography, we are low stature and we tend to be supah-eaters.

Astroloy isn´t illogical, rather astrology deals with imponderable and immeasurable energy by "rational" means to which we are accustomed to and have been educated. It is dynamic and holistic. Women tend to believe that by intuition, not by being naive, jaja. Did you know that Jung admitted that his psychological types came from astrological types?

The important thing is to find correspondences. For example, my Moon in Libra speaks about the inferior Fe need for please others.

I also noticed that I can easily find certain signs in certain personality types. Several ENFP and INFJ that I know are Libra. Taurus in ISTJ and ISFJ. Virgo, Capricornio in INTPs. Escorpio in ITPs. Piscis in INFP (and in INTPs enneagram 5w4), etc.

You guys, search for the astrological chart, don't settle for your sign.


----------



## grave joke

I am an INTP sagittarius. I always used to feel very much like a Sagittarius and then I found that I am INTP and it's even more accurate.
I was also amazed at how many characteristics were common for Sagittarius and INTP. Rather than ENTP specifically, it could be just NT. 
The bluntness, the don't-care attitude, the insensitivity to people's feelings are all common for NTP and Sagittarius. I wonder if it's just coincidence.

(Of course, there are are other characteristics to be taken into account. As an INTP I can never stop taking other stuff into account  )


----------



## zanah0dia

INTP Libra/Scorpio cusp, but I've been told a thousand or so times that they can't see any Libra in me at all.

Chinese zodiac I'm born in a Metal Goat year(if I remember right) but my lucky element and personality are both Water, and lemme tell you I am about the wateriest hoe around.

I don't believe much in zodiac but I do have a lot of interest in it? Not enough to rely heavily or seek advice, but I do wonder if there is a correlation between personality traits/being born at a certain time when stars n shit were aligned a certain way etc. If you get REALLY into it there's guides to what direction your element should sleep, what organ systems you're more likely to have issue with, etc. and that's fun to poke at too. Turns out I actually do sleep better facing North.


----------



## Gurpy

I'm an ESFP Leo


----------



## sdtgg

Wow.
Aquarius is really spot on.
I am an INTJ Aquarius.


----------



## sazzaprice

You got me correct!! I'm a taurus and an ISFJ too (although I really don't see the characteristics in myself). My boyfriend is a Pisces however, and is an ENFP.


----------



## AlpineSandow

INTP Sagittarius.


----------



## mrhcmll

You do have some basis, I understand. But personally, I think it still doesn't work.

I'm an INFP Sagittarius, and my friend is an ENTP Taurus. She rants about it all the time actually because it's completely inaccurate for her. :laughing:

Maybe some of the Pisces' traits are applicable to me since I am an INFP, but I still don't identify with it. I don't consider my self overly-sensitive and incredibly shy (stereotypically, of course). I have the wanderlust of a Sagittarius, that yearning to learn something new and experience something exhilarating.

If I would make a guess, I'd say my ENTP friend would be a Leo.


----------



## ESFPlover

*Reflects*

I think my zodiac signs reflects slightly on my MBTI. I'm a Cancer, which they are crabby and moddy, and MBTI is ISFJ, I would say yes, the crabby part would be the J, and the F would be the moddy.


----------



## Pluto Is A Planet

This is more going by what I've observed of people with the zodiac, not by what the zodiac personality itself dictates
(AS EXTROVERTS) (AS INTROVERTS)
Aries- ESFP, ENFP ISTP, ISFP
Taurus: ENFJ, ESTP ISTJ, INFJ 
Gemini: ENFP, ENTJ ISFP, ISFJ
Cancer: ESTP, ENFP ISFJ, INFP
Leo: ENTP, ESTP ISFP, INTP 
Libra: ENTJ, ESTJ INTJ, ISTJ 
Virgo: ESFP, ESFJ ISFP, INFP
Scorpio: ESFJ, ESFP INFJ, INTJ
Sagittarius: ESTJ,ESFJ ISTP, INTP
Capricorn: ESTP, ENTP INTJ, INTP
Aquarius: ESFJ, ESFP ISFP, ISFJ
Pisces: ESTJ, ESTP INFP, INTP


----------



## jessro11ove

Yeahh, that's why I'm here. I had a feeling they were related, my moon, Sun, and mercury are very similar to my ENFJ personality. I am a cancer sun, Scorpio moon, cancer rising, mercury in Leo. Mercury rules communication which Leo is a positive sign for talking.


----------



## Abigail1509

I'm a sagitarius and entp ))


----------



## katemess

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> ENTP Capricorn


SAME. You're also only one day older than me. enguin:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

@Hinastarr, what would Ophiuchus be most like with the MBTI?


----------



## ebae

Pluto Is A Planet said:


> This is more going by what I've observed of people with the zodiac, not by what the zodiac personality itself dictates
> (AS EXTROVERTS) (AS INTROVERTS)
> Aries- ESFP, ENFP ISTP, ISFP
> Taurus: ENFJ, ESTP ISTJ, INFJ
> Gemini: ENFP, ENTJ ISFP, ISFJ
> Cancer: ESTP, ENFP ISFJ, INFP
> Leo: ENTP, ESTP ISFP, INTP
> Libra: ENTJ, ESTJ INTJ, ISTJ
> Virgo: ESFP, ESFJ ISFP, INFP
> Scorpio: ESFJ, ESFP INFJ, INTJ
> Sagittarius: ESTJ,ESFJ ISTP, INTP
> Capricorn: ESTP, ENTP INTJ, INTP
> Aquarius: ESFJ, ESFP ISFP, ISFJ
> Pisces: ESTJ, ESTP INFP, INTP


This is really good and surprisingly accurate in my case at least


----------



## Daeva

Aquarius - sun
Scorpio -- moon
Scorpio -- ascendant

ENFP


----------



## Lucyyy

I'm a Capricorn and INTJ


----------



## Supplant3r

I personally don't believe in horoscopes or astrology or whatever at all. But my western zodiac is Capricorn, and it gives a fairly accurate description of me.


----------



## rsaralaya

I am Cancer (western zodiac) and INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

I am quite dazzled by how fitting other people's zodiacs are to them, but I am left here... puzzled...
The only information I know about my zodiac is that my Sun Sign is Virgo, I guess I can relate to that since I'm virtually the opposite of what a Virgo should be. (Virgo Sun Sign - Zodiac Signs - Article by Astrology.com). 

Although I think my Moon sign is Gemini, and I could relate to that.
Maybe because Virgos are usually typed as xSFJ and Geminis are most of the time typed as an ENTP, which feels more like me.


----------



## I am justice!

by the way astrology is real, but you have more then 1 sing, evrey sing is telling a small part of your personality,
what the average person call zodiac sing is calld sun sing and it is about your ego and action, it is less them 25% of your personality!!!

your moon is emotions

venus is love and beauty

and more...............


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Just Peachy said:


> That reminds me, my birthday is 16 Feb, so that is Aquarius/Pisces cusp, correct?


The Day of Animation


----------



## ENIGMA2019

*smirks* I need this shirt


----------



## CancerAquariusVirgo

After some sleuthing and averaging of opinions from random internet people, I would classify the stereotypes of each sign as something like this:
* 40-59%; lower case 60-69%; Capital 70-89%; *Bold *90-100% (percentages being the percentage of people who think a particular letter classification fits the stereotype of the sign)

Aries – ESTp
Taurus – i*S**J
Gemini – EN*P
Cancer – *I***F**
Leo – *E*nf*
Virgo – IsTJ
Libra – E*fj
Scorpio – in**
Sagittarius – E*tP
Capricorn – **TJ
Aquarius – *N*p
Pisces – IN*F*P

By no means is this comprehensive or anything like definitive. Nor is it even what I think would accurately fit the stereotypes of each sign, but I figure some people would be interested.


----------



## Zeri

Ha! I was going to make a post like this just yesterday.

Not sure about the others, but:

Taurus: ISTJ
Cancer: ISFJ


----------



## Zeri

Capricorn I think may be ESTJ. Have to read the description again


----------



## katnip

I don't believe in astrology the way some people I know do, but it's fun and can _sometimes_ be accurate.

Anyway, I guess my take would be...

Aries: ESxP
Taurus: IxxJ
Gemini: ENxP
Cancer: IxFx
Leo: ExFx
Virgo: IxFJ
Libra: ExFJ
Scorpio: IxFP
Sagittarius: ExxP
Capricorn: ExTJ
Aquarius: IxxP
Pisces: xxFx


----------



## Varyafiriel

Another try 

*ESTP: **Aries (+Gemini/Sagittarius)*
*ESTJ: Capricorn (+Virgo/Aries)
ESFP:  Leo (+Sagittarius/Gemini)
ESFJ:  Taurus (+Libra/Cancer)
ISTP: Aquarius (+ Scorpio/Aries)
ISTJ: Virgo (+Capricorn/Taurus)
ISFP: Taurus (+Libra/Pisces)
**ISFJ:** Cancer (+Virgo/Taurus)
ENTP: Gemini (+ Sagittarius/Aquarius)
ENTJ: Aries (+Leo/Capricorn)
ENFP: Sagittarius (+Leo/Pisces)
ENFJ:  Libra (+Cancer/Leo)
INTP: Aquarius (+Gemini/Scorpio)
INTJ: Scorpio (+Capricorn/Aquarius)
INFP:  Pisces (+Cancer/Libra)
INFJ: ** Pisces (+Scorpio/Virgo)
*
The other way around: 

*Aries: ESTP, ENTJ (ESTJ/ISTP)
Taurus: ESFJ, ISFP (ISTJ/ISFJ)
Gemini: ENTP (ESTP/ESFP/INTP)
Cancer: ISFJ (ESFJ/ENFJ/INFP)
Leo: ESFP (ENTJ/ENFP/ENFJ)
Virgo: ISTJ (ESTJ/ISFJ/INFJ)
Libra: ENFJ (ESFJ/ISFP/INFP)
Scorpio: INTJ (ISTP/INTP/INFJ)
Sagittarius: ENFP (ESTP/ESFP/ENTP)
Capricorn: ESTJ (ISTJ/ENTJ/INTJ)
Aquarius: INTP, ISTP (ENTP/INTJ)
Pisces: INFJ, INFP (ISFP/ENFP)*


----------



## ENIGMA2019

According to these I am an XXTJ h:


----------



## Geoff1975

Interesting. I am most likely an ENFP and I was born as a Scorpio, which is different by one letter: ENFJ.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare

Some describe the ascendant as your "astrological mask." In my opinion it does affect first impressions but it goes beyond that. It shapes your outlook of life and the world. For example, my Sagittarius ascendant makes me adventurous, optimistic, even reckless and impulsive, but it's masking a very sensitive and easily hurt Cancer sun. Furthermore, even though my ascendant is Sagittarius and my Jupiter's also in the first house, my Jupiter's in Capricorn. Compared to the most typical Sagittarius ascendant, while I do have all the core traits of Sagittarius on the first house cusp, I'm not always the most easily approachable at first glance and I do give off some cold and serious vibes before people get to know me. My Jupiter is also square my Saturn, which means that despite my overall optimism and love of a carefree life, I also have a side that can be surprisingly conservative and meticulous when it comes to some things, making me appear serious. I try not to indulge in excesses.

Despite my ASC's ruler being in the sign of its planetary fall, and my Jupiter squaring Saturn, so far I still feel the positive effects quite strongly. I've been saved from many sticky situations at the last moment and it almost seems like I can bluff my way to where I want to be without putting in much actual time or effort. I'm also good at encouraging others to take things more easily.

I am INFP and a Cancer, second decan (Scorpio decan). In terms of my depth and intensity of feelings towards stuff I definitely feel more like a vindictive Scorpio at times than simply a soft and sensitive Cancer.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare

Some describe the ascendant as your "astrological mask." In my opinion it does affect first impressions but it goes beyond that. It shapes your outlook of life and the world. For example, my Sagittarius ascendant makes me adventurous, optimistic, even reckless and impulsive, but it's masking a very sensitive and easily hurt Cancer sun. Furthermore, even though my ascendant is Sagittarius and my Jupiter's also in the first house, my Jupiter's in Capricorn. Compared to the most typical Sagittarius ascendant, while I do have all the core traits of Sagittarius on the first house cusp, I'm not always the most easily approachable at first glance and I do give off some cold and serious vibes before people get to know me. My Jupiter is also square my Saturn, which means that despite my overall optimism and love of a carefree life, I also have a side that can be surprisingly conservative and meticulous when it comes to some things, making me appear serious. I try not to indulge in excesses.

Despite my ASC's ruler being in the sign of its planetary fall, and my Jupiter squaring Saturn, so far I still feel the positive effects quite strongly. I've been saved from many sticky situations at the last moment and it almost seems like I can bluff my way to where I want to be without putting in much actual time or effort. I'm also good at encouraging others to take things more easily.

I am INFP and a Cancer, second decan (Scorpio decan). In terms of my depth and intensity of feelings towards stuff I definitely feel more like a vindictive Scorpio at times than simply a soft and sensitive Cancer.

Since I've started learning more about astrology, now I cringe when I see the practice of your typical "sun sign astrology." There's so much more to astrology than just "I am of X sign, therefore....." Unfortunately the vast majority never bother looking any further than that, and they're either not interested or totally ignorant when I try to educate them.

A Cancer with Moon in Aquarius (me) and a Cancer with Moon in Leo could be quite different to each other. They'll both likely share all of the core traits of Cancer sun without discount, but their emotional natures could be poles apart. The Aquarius Moon gives an intellectual, bohemian, and sometimes detached bent to the Cancer sun. I'm an emotional and sentimental person at heart with a great memory of the past, I love home and having a sense of security. However, part of me is also very detached and alienated from people and that can give the impression of me being a bit cold (which isn't the case once you know me). I would not say I'm super empathetic, and instead of being a staunch traditionalist I'm more of a revolutionary and individualist though that doesn't take away from me being caring and sensitive. On the other hand, a Cancer with Moon in Leo would be much more attached, warmer and more accustomed to social life but also with more of a domineering and competitive ego if not kept in check. They'd probably be more outwardly expressive, even flamboyant.


----------



## Varyafiriel

WraithOfNightmare said:


> Some describe the ascendant as your "astrological mask." In my opinion it does affect first impressions but it goes beyond that. It shapes your outlook of life and the world. For example, my Sagittarius ascendant makes me adventurous, optimistic, even reckless and impulsive, but it's masking a very sensitive and easily hurt Cancer sun. Furthermore, even though my ascendant is Sagittarius and my Jupiter's also in the first house, my Jupiter's in Capricorn. Compared to the most typical Sagittarius ascendant, while I do have all the core traits of Sagittarius on the first house cusp, I'm not always the most easily approachable at first glance and I do give off some cold and serious vibes before people get to know me. My Jupiter is also square my Saturn, which means that despite my overall optimism and love of a carefree life, I also have a side that can be surprisingly conservative and meticulous when it comes to some things, making me appear serious. I try not to indulge in excesses.
> 
> Despite my ASC's ruler being in the sign of its planetary fall, and my Jupiter squaring Saturn, so far I still feel the positive effects quite strongly. I've been saved from many sticky situations at the last moment and it almost seems like I can bluff my way to where I want to be without putting in much actual time or effort. I'm also good at encouraging others to take things more easily.
> 
> I am INFP and a Cancer, second decan (Scorpio decan). In terms of my depth and intensity of feelings towards stuff I definitely feel more like a vindictive Scorpio at times than simply a soft and sensitive Cancer.
> 
> Since I've started learning more about astrology, now I cringe when I see the practice of your typical "sun sign astrology." There's so much more to astrology than just "I am of X sign, therefore....." Unfortunately the vast majority never bother looking any further than that, and they're either not interested or totally ignorant when I try to educate them.
> 
> A Cancer with Moon in Aquarius (me) and a Cancer with Moon in Leo could be quite different to each other. They'll both likely share all of the core traits of Cancer sun without discount, but their emotional natures could be poles apart. The Aquarius Moon gives an intellectual, bohemian, and sometimes detached bent to the Cancer sun. I'm an emotional and sentimental person at heart with a great memory of the past, I love home and having a sense of security. However, part of me is also very detached and alienated from people and that can give the impression of me being a bit cold (which isn't the case once you know me). I would not say I'm super empathetic, and instead of being a staunch traditionalist I'm more of a revolutionary and individualist though that doesn't take away from me being caring and sensitive. On the other hand, a Cancer with Moon in Leo would be much more attached, warmer and more accustomed to social life but also with more of a domineering and competitive ego if not kept in check. They'd probably be more outwardly expressive, even flamboyant.



Wow, I like your interpretation of your chart. I would appreciate it so much, if you could share some insights about my chart, too. Not an in-depth analysis, but a few things that come to your mind, when you see my chart as a whole.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare

alyara said:


> Wow, I like your interpretation of your chart. I would appreciate it so much, if you could share some insights about my chart, too. Not an in-depth analysis, but a few things that come to your mind, when you see my chart as a whole.
> 
> Thanks and I'd be glad to check it out for you. I'm only an amateur and even among amateurs I'm not that good, but I'll do what I can do. I clicked the image and was re-directed to a link but I didn't find an enlarged version of your chart. Would you please tell me how to get a clear, enlarged picture of your chart? Thanks.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Thank you very much for taking the time to look at my chart. I‘m excited what you‘ll see :redface-new: To enlarge the image, you have to click on the yellow bar above the image. Then you can zoom in and out as well.


----------



## AnneM

Sure is nice to see people talking about astrology! First thread I've seen so far (although I didn't go digging). My understanding of myself would be sorely deficient without astrology.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneM said:


> Sure is nice to see people talking about astrology! First thread I've seen so far (although I didn't go digging). My understanding of myself would be sorely deficient without astrology.


This is one that had some traction 

https://www.personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/1274738-what-s-your-star-sign-what-s-your-mbti.html


----------



## AnneM

@ENIGMA2019 Thanks!


----------



## The Conundrum

INTJ with sun in cancer. Never identified with any of those descriptions, which honestly made me cringe every time I read them. The excuse astrologists make to justify that, is because I have a lot of earth in my chart, with ascendant in leo and moon in capricorn.














Can someone make an interpretation of it for me?


----------



## CancerAquariusVirgo

The Conundrum said:


> Can someone make an interpretation of it for me?


Here are a few minor impressions from your chart. By no means should this be interpreted as anything resembling a full, well-thought-out, or in-depth reading.

Moon (your emotions) Capricorn (basically a double Earth, think TJ) 6 (which is Virgo’s house and is another Earth element with some thinking, also TJ like) could dam up your emotions really well. For Capricorn feeling is often an unknown concept and they are more about enacting their vision upon the world. 

Saturn Pisces 8 (Scorpio) is likely to structure, limit, or give more discipline to your emotions and intimacy. This can kind of be thought of as taking away from F.

Mars Virgo 2 (Taurus, another Earth) would give some S and more T and J. 

Sun Cancer 12 (Pisces) is lots of I and some N. 

Venus and Mercury Cancer 11 (Aquarius) gives more I, N, and T in the form of something like systemic structured thought. Might also make you a bit more unwilling to listen to others less competent or manifest as free spirit tendencies. 

Jupiter Sagittarius 4 (Cancer) is likely to make you more disconnected or detached at home while encouraging mental growth, often manifesting as T.

If your feelings are being blocked by all the other positions, your Water influences might manifest in other intuitive or creative ways.

Also, as no one has mentioned it, from what I have seen, the Tropical Western astrological system does not seem to apply as well to some people as it does to others. There are many astrological systems out there, and for those who are getting unsatisfactory results even after a full chart interpretation from the tropical Western system, I would recommend trying a more culturally or ethnically relevant system instead.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare

Sorry @alyara, and hi @The Conundrum. My laptop had some water spilled into it and it's just been repaired today. I'll get to both your charts soon. 

What I'll start by saying is, Moon in Capricorn's traditionally considered a very tough position for the Moon (it's the moon in "detriment", meaning it can't express the soft, nurturing, and emotional qualities of the moon easily), unless there are aspects to soften it. Capricorn Moons often experience a degree of emotional / physical abandonment in their upbringing from the maternal (but doesn't necessarily have to be maternal, just a general reference to the home environment) side, or may have had very strict, conservative, and practical (rather than emotional / imaginative) parents.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare

Sun Conjunct Mercury
Sun Square Saturn
Sun Sextile Neptune
Sun Trine Pluto
Moon Conjunct Mercury
Moon Square Uranus
Moon Trine Pluto
Mercury Square Saturn
Mercury Sextile Neptune
Mercury Trine Pluto
Venus Trine Ascendant
Venus Conjunct Mars
Venus Trine Uranus
Mars Trine Ascendant
Mars Trine Uranus
Jupiter Square Pluto
Uranus Trine Ascendant



Dominant Houses:
1. 8th House (26.1%)
2. 9th House (21.7%)
3. 4th House (17.4%)
4. 5th House (14.1%)


Dominant Planets:
1. Pluto (16.8%)
2. Sun (12.0%)
3. Neptune (11.4%)
4. Mars (9.7%)


1. You’ve got a bit of a stellium in Pisces with your Sun, Moon, and Mercury in Pisces. This means that your core personality / ego, your inner emotions and ability to process emotions, and your mental processing is strongly tied to the sign of Pisces. This makes you someone who is strongly sensitive, intuitive (and you are indeed an N), feels deeply (and you are indeed an F), dreamy, probably even a bit psychic. Your Sun, Moon, and Mercury trio in Pisces all form trines (trines are when signs are 4 signs apart, therefore being in the same element and of the most powerful harmonious aspect to each other, Sagittarius trines Leo and Aries-Fire, Cancer trines Pisces and Scorpio-Water, Libra trines Aquarius and Gemini-Air, Taurus trines Virgo and Capricorn-Earth) to your Pluto in Scorpio. Judging by the degree of your Pluto in Scorpio you must have been born in the mid-to-late 1980s, probably early 1986. Pluto left Scorpio in 1995 and I was born in 1996, I’ve got Pluto at 0 degrees Sagittarius. Pluto usually stays for around 11-15 years in a sign due to its great distance from the sun. I know astronomically Pluto’s no longer considered a planet but in astrology most modern astrologers do consider Pluto to be a planet.

This combination of Pisces and Scorpio, combined with your 8th house (death, sex, power, possibly occult / arcane) focus, gives you an intensely perceptive edge to your personality that gives it a ‘Scorpion’ flavor beyond just the typical soft, dreamy, and sensitive Pisces. You are very perceptive and sensitive to people’s motives, you’re probably very good at reading-between-the-lines and feeling the ‘undercurrents’ beneath people and situations. Sometimes this can make you extra heightened and alert to the point where it makes you feel uneasy all the time because you’re always so sensitive for find it hard not to be constantly on watch of what’s more than meets the eye. Pluto aspects, regardless of whether they’re harmonious (Trine, Sextile-2 signs apart, between complimentary elements such as Earth / Water, Fire / Air, the Conjunction can go either way) or challenging (Square-3 signs apart, ex: Cancer and Aries, Pisces and Sagittarius, signs are always of the same modality-both are Fixed, both are Mutable, both are Cardinal OR Opposition-6 signs apart, Cancer and Capricorn, Taurus and Scorpio, Pisces and Virgo etc.) are NOT a walk in the park. Pluto is the planet of death, destruction, power, and rebirth. If Mars is the warlord, Pluto is the cunning strategist that seeks to deceive and destroy but through much more insidious means than Mars, which tends to be brash and straightforward. Mars wages war, but Pluto prefers to use subtle manipulation and keep things “behind the scenes.” This is Pluto at its worst. However, if Pluto’s planetary energy can be channeled positively, you could become a force that seeks to tame the beast within and help others with their crucial struggles in life by providing unmatched insight, you could become a fighter that stands up for those who cannot stand up for themselves. For you, it’s probably a bit easier to handle this intense Pluto energy compared to many others due to Pluto being in its own sign (Scorpio, traditionally ruled by Mars) and it forming only harmonious aspects to your personal planets.

However, from the fact that Pluto’s in your 4th house, the house of Cancer (home, family, mother, roots) and one of the four important angular houses (1, 4, 7, 10) governing the four most important domains in life (1-self identity, 4-family, home, mother, roots 7-marriage, committed relationships, social life 10-career, worldly status, father, public image 1-Aries 4-Cancer 7-Libra 10-Capricorn), I would assume your family’s got one or quite a few secrets that your parents, possibly the maternal side of your family, has tried (whether successfully or unsuccessfully) to keep from you. Maybe you even suffered abuse and / or neglect and emotional manipulation / bullying at the hands of your family or relatives (again, this could possibly point to it coming from the maternal side). In that case, it would make you even more guarded against people and their intentions while making you ever more vulnerable. Trust me, I know how it feels. Yet another possible scenario is a childhood and adolescence that was “tough” in some other way. Regardless, I can see you’ve probably not had a life that’s mostly been smooth sailing.




2. You have a Fire Ascendant (Leo) along with Venus (love, passion, social graces) and Mars (lust, mode of expressing energy, mode of action) fairly closely conjunct in Aries. When Venus are Mars are in the same sign, especially when Conjunct (within 10 degrees of each other), your way of loving and going about social interactions and your fundamental drives / way and will of pursuit are fused together. Whether “love” or “lust” prevails depends on the strength of your Venus vs. Mars. In your case, it seems your Mars is stronger than your Venus (LOL). Especially in a fiery, passionate and impulsive sign like Aries, you’re a chaser and you do come off strong. You’re likely attracted to guys who are forceful, courageous, and with an adventurous side. However, with your Pisces Sun, Moon, and Mercury, ideally he’d also be sweet and caring and sensitive. In other words, you are a romantic at heart and you’d easily fall for someone who’s romantic, ideally with a combination of Water (sensitive, intuitive, caring, emotional, artistic) and Fire (adventurous, passionate, forceful). 

Leo Ascendant is a powerful rising sign. Your outlook on life, and the vibes you give people are probably bold, energetic, confident, with a very commanding presence indeed. You can be a bit too confident and prideful in yourself and prone to expect too much out of others in terms of adhering to your expectations. You’re also warm-hearted, generous, with the capability to lead when called upon. From my experience, Water Sun+Fire rising sign tends to “mask” the Water sun sign. Your Leo ascendant’s fiery impressions are concealing that sensitive and dreamy Pisces beneath. You come off as more bold and confident and extroverted than you actually are. I know this because I have Sagittarius (another Fire sign) rising with a Cancer sun. We also take the ruler of the Ascendant and its house placement and its aspects when analyzing your rising sign.

The ruler of Leo is none other than the Sun. Leo rising with Sun in Pisces means that despite your fiery rising sign, you still manage to come off as very gentle and sensitive and it’s an important part of your world view. You’re probably a bit less outgoing and confident than some other people with Leo Ascendant (say, if the sun were in an Air or Fire sign). Your Sun’s not only in the 8th house but it aspects Pluto. This gives some Scorpio vibes to your Leo Ascendant, meaning that you’re probably not just bold and intense in an outgoing, Fire-like manner, but you also have a deeper yet more subtle and piercing intensity to yourself and your world view brought by Scorpio.

Your Venus and Mars both Trine your Ascendant, which adds a boost to your confidence and it’s easy for you to project yourself in a manner with self-esteem and come off in a way that’s pleasant to others. Especially with your Venus Trine Ascendant and Ascendant being Leo, I would suspect you might be quite good looking (LOL). I have Venus and Mars opposite my Ascendant and I’m not very confident, I tend to compromise a bit too much and I’m a bit conservative at times rather than outgoing and energetic (though usually I am very free-spirited). Your Venus and Mars are both in the 9th house, the house of Sagittarius that rules philosophy, higher education / learning, foreign travel and foreign people etc. You could have a passion for the pursuit of knowledge as an end to itself, you could have a deep interest in philosophy, you could be an avid traveler with dreams of travel and even find foreigners attractive.

Your Venus / Mars combination is a bit interesting. While your Mars is at “home” in Aries, meaning that the Mars energy is powerfully and effectively expressed in Aries, Venus in Aries is not a good position, considered to be the sign of “detriment” (Taurus and Libra are the “homes” for Venus, and Venus is also very powerful, being “exalted” in Pisces, Scorpio and Aries, as the signs opposite Taurus and Libra, are Venus in “detriment”, while Virgo, the sign opposite Pisces, is considered to be Venus in its “fall”, I don’t know the exact difference between domicile and exaltation vs. detriment and fall, but the former’s more harmonious for the planet’s energy while the latter‘s more challenging), meaning that the fiery, impulsive, short-tempered, even “manly” traits of Aries do not go well with Venus, the sign of social graces and femininity. You could confuse the chase and passionate, inexplicable feelings of infatuation with love. You could express your affection in a manner that’s too brash, even combative and argumentative. You could be a bit hot-headed and self-centered at times. However, since you’re still a Pisces, your dreamy, floaty, and idealistic nature can make it difficult for you to pull away when necessary and you can easily get hurt in the process because you can adhere to a romanticized view of who the other person is rather than who they actually are. You could mistake the chase, and feelings of “conquest” and empowerment for love.




3. Other things that stand out to me:
Sun Conjunct Mercury-The fusing of mind and ego. Often a sign of above average intellect, but also prone to being too egotistical and self-confident, hard seeing another person’s perspective. I have it in Cancer.


Sun and Moon in Pisces-The fusing of ego / core identity with your emotional states and emotional processing. Both being in Pisces means that Pisces gets an extra “dose” in your chart. Your parents may have had similar ideas on how to raise you and there was not necessarily a strong distinction between the fatherly and motherly roles. Your Sun and Moon are not quite close enough to be Conjunct, but if they were Conjunct you’d feel this fusion of energies even more strongly.

Sun Square Saturn-Here is where we get to the concept of “out of sign” aspects. This occurs when one planet is in the beginning of a sign and another is at the end of a sign, and vice versa. Some astrologers think they don’t apply as the signs are still in compatible elements, but others think these are valid. Your Sun, at 1 degree Pisces, forms this kind of aspect, a tense one (Square), in this case, with your Saturn at 27 degrees Scorpio. Saturn at 27 degrees Scorpio is still in Scorpio, a water sign like Pisces, but it’s only 3 degrees away from Sagittarius, a sign that squares (fundamentally incompatible energies) Pisces. If we take this “out of sign” challenging aspect into consideration, your Sun in Pisces would be clashing with the equivalent of what could be considered Saturn in Sagittarius (even though it’s actually still in Scorpio).

Sun Square Saturn-means difficulties with expressing and asserting yourself, taking time to develop these skills. This gets better with age but it’s especially difficult when you’re younger. You feel as if things don’t come easily to you, and sometimes you’re overly serious and pessimistic. However, it also gives you the potential for lots of strength and perseverance in the face of adversity. It could also mean your father was absent / distant in some way, leading to scars that result in a distrust of men and many “masculine” things.

Mercury Square Saturn-You are deep, serious thinker who often ponders about life and the universe, but you may have a tendency towards pessimism. The fact that it’s locked in a conjunction with your Sun, which also squares Saturn (I have the same combination) means you often question your place in it all, yet you feel lost, confused, and helpless. Water is a very expressive element when it comes to emotions and I am sure you have a lot you’d like to express, but the square to Saturn means you are a bit held back, you think too much on what and how you’d like to say / say it, and you feel this “block” when it comes to fully expressing yourself. What you say may not always be how you actually feel. It’s tough, I know.


Moon Conjunct Mercury-This means your emotions and your way of expression are fundamentally the same. You speak your emotions. It just takes a bit of effort when we take the squares from Saturn into account, but I am sure once you’re comfortable and relaxed you are a very emotionally expressive and communicative person.


Moon Square Uranus-Your emotional nature is very conflicted, sensitive (especially the fact that it’s a Pisces moon) and attached but also detached and longing for freedom. You can have very sharp mood swings and an unpredictable emotional nature. Your relationship with your mom is unusual / erratic in some way, or your mom is unusual / erratic in some way, but this often means an exciting yet tension-filled home environment.


Mercury Sextile Neptune-You are a dreamy, imaginative thinker, augmented by the fact that it’s Mercury in Pisces IN aspect to the modern planetary ruler of Pisces (Neptune, Jupiter is the traditional ruler). You may very well have a talent for art, music, and poetry. However, you can also be a bit prone to delusions and hurt yourself in the process.


Venus and Mars Conjunct, Trine Uranus-You probably get a bit bored if things become too unpredictable in a relationship because you can be very innovative and unpredictable yourself. You might also crave a bit of personal space and distance, and dislike feeling too controlled. This fits surprisingly well with us NFs, whom are often driven crazy by those with SJ tendencies LOL. You like adventure and seek excitement, doing new things together. However, there might be an internal struggle going on inside you as your Sun and Mercury squaring Saturn give you a voice that’s more conservative and restrained. Uranus is the modern ruler of Aquarius (traditionally it was Saturn) and it governs revolution, novelty, unconventionality, breaking away from traditions and customs.


Uranus Trine Ascendant-You’re not afraid of standing out in terms of appearance, mannerisms, ideas, attitudes etc. but you do it in a way that’s non-imposing and rather natural. There’s just that “something” to you that stands out from the rest. Your outlook on life is also likely to be quite rebellious and non-conforming in some way, in other words, you have a very hard time doing what you’re “supposed” to do. You walk your own path.



Saturn in 5th House-Delays in love and parenthood, setbacks in these areas especially when young. Feeling as if you’re never confident / good enough, feeling a bit out of control yet really wanting more control over your life. Possibly an attraction to older people as friends and romantic partners. Wanting to let go and let live but also feeling held back in some way / feeling guilty. The possible plus side to this is that when the time is right you could be a wiser lover and parent than most.


Strong Neptune influence-This isn’t surprising at all considering you’re a Pisces with a stellium in Pisces. Neptune is the planet of art, dreams, spirituality (I think organized religion in the societal sense has got more to do with Saturn), music, the arcane and mysticism etc. 


Sun Sextile Neptune-This makes you an idealist, a dreamer who comes off as charismatic, but in a way that’s not deceptive to either self or to others. You can have talent for artistic, musical, and spiritual pursuits or at least a fine eye and heightened sensitivity to these themes, patterns and motifs. It’s also notable that your Neptune is in a Capricorn, a sign that is complimentary to Pisces due to the element (Earth vs. Water), but one that I feel is quite different from Pisces. While Pisces is dreamy and imaginative, Capricorn is practical and down-to-earth. This means you are probably a dreamer and idealist with lots of visions, but that you’re not completely without a sense of reality and feet on the ground. Your Mercury’s also sextile Neptune in Capricorn, which means that you’re an imaginative thinker but not completely unaware of what happens around you and what could potentially happen. Since your Sun and Mercury in the 8th house are Sextile your Neptune in either the 6th or the 10th (the houses of Virgo and Capricorn, respectively, both earth houses heavily related to “work” and tangible results), you can become a practical idealist when you’re invested and passionate about a cause that aligns your core ego and will (Sun) and your mind (Mercury).


There is a bit more I could go through but that would be too much at once, so I’ll just leave it here for now. Overall, looking at your personal planets (Sun, Moon, Mercury, Venus, Mars) and your rising sign, it’s clear you’ve got Water and Fire as your most strongly “accented” elements. I can see how this could be a bit of a challenge to balance out, as Water is introverted, withdrawn, sensitive and perceptive while Fire wants to show itself and let it be known, it is proactive and very fast-paced, direct. Sometimes you may feel as if while the Water side of you wants to sit back and observe and let everything “sink in”, the Fire side of you wants to get out and jump straight into the action. I’ve got a similar challenging balancing act between Water, Air, AND Fire.


----------



## The Conundrum

WraithOfNightmare said:


> What I'll start by saying is, Moon in Capricorn's traditionally considered a very tough position for the Moon (it's the moon in "detriment", meaning it can't express the soft, nurturing, and emotional qualities of the moon easily), unless there are aspects to soften it. Capricorn Moons often experience a degree of emotional / physical abandonment in their upbringing from the maternal (but doesn't necessarily have to be maternal, just a general reference to the home environment) side, or may have had very strict, conservative, and practical (rather than emotional / imaginative) parents.


Surprisingly accurate. My (ISFJ) mother had severe depression and suicidal tendencies when I was a kid, she used to discharge all her discontentment with life on me. She got better and more caring as I was growing up, though. My younger sister never had to go through what I did, because mother started treating her depression. My (ISTJ) father is also conservative and practical, not very "strict" though.


----------



## Varyafiriel

@WraithOfNightmare

Wow, I didn‘t expect THAT! It took you hours to analyse this and write it down, didn’t it? Thank you so much. I don‘t know what I could do in return. If I find the time (I‘m a working mom with a little daughter) I‘ll PM you and give you a detailed feedback, because it might get too personal. But this is, what I can say for now: You‘ve nailed it!


----------

